# Its a ball team!



## smokinj (Apr 12, 2013)

Three Time state champion: Now a JR, and just starting to turn the bat on....More to come, She Hot! 35 game  season and this is just the 4 th game. She plays for the: They will play anyone high school team that will play. (Any class)   
*Liberty Christian Athletics*


----------



## fossil (Apr 12, 2013)

Dang...You Go Girl!

Take us with you through the season, smokin  Rick


----------



## smokinj (Apr 12, 2013)

fossil said:


> Dang...You Go Girl!
> 
> Take us with you through the season, smokin Rick


 
I will. There are 4-5 class team.(Hard for the state to class them) Right now there are 1-2 against class 1 and 2 teams. The two games they have lost between the two games is 5 runs(Total). We got some college bound girls. Proud father! 1 era for 3 games for the whole team.


----------



## fossil (Apr 12, 2013)

smokinj said:


> ...Proud father!


 
Hah..understatement of the week.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 13, 2013)

fossil said:


> Hah..understatement of the week.


 

Always wanted a boy and she keeps stacking up trophy's letting me know whos really King!


----------



## fossil (Apr 13, 2013)

smokinj said:


> Always wanted a boy and she keeps stacking up trophy's letting me know whos really King!


 
I have one child...daughter...28 y/o now, math teacher, mother of a beautiful little girl, and carrying twins due in October.   If I ever had my hopes set on a son (and honestly I s'pose I did) those thoughts melted the first time I held her.  Like you, I couldn't be more proud of my daughter.  Looking forward to reports through the season.  Rick


----------



## Dix (Apr 13, 2013)

That's awesome !

My daughter excelled in sports... equestrian mostly (big surprise ) , college hockey team as well.

"Sports don't build character, the reveal it." Casey Stengel

Sports and activities keep kids out of trouble, has been my experience.

A few trophy shelves/walls and some ribbon racks add alot of punch !!


----------



## ScotO (Apr 17, 2013)

Sounds like a proud papa for sure, and you should be!  I've got two sons (15 and 12) whom are both amazing young men, but its my 8yr old daughter who's the fiery athlete of the household.........those girls seem to wrap you around their finger and there's not changing it either!  She's a daddy's girl to boot.....

Like fossil said, keep us posted on her progress this year.  I'm betting she'll make you very proud!


----------



## smokinj (Apr 17, 2013)

Monday night game 9-0 Liberty wins. Rained out Tuesday night. Next game Thursday and a double header Saturday. (Its the tinny School that Can)


----------



## smokinj (Apr 20, 2013)

To days double header was a split against 2a ball team. Baylee 2 doubles 1 signal and a left handed slab bunt for a signal. 4 rbi's and 0 airs. (Still 0 airs for the seasons)


----------



## fossil (Apr 20, 2013)

She's gettin' 'er done, that's fer sure!  Fun to watch, I'd reckon.  Thanks for the update.  Rick


----------



## smokinj (Apr 20, 2013)

fossil said:


> She's gettin' 'er done, that's fer sure! Fun to watch, I'd reckon. Thanks for the update. Rick


 
It makes it a lot funny when these girl have taken a beaten for years. Its finally there time and the got a heck of a team and less than 100 girls in the whole high school. These big schools just dont know yet whats coming there way. Biggest lose so far 1a them 5 to 0. They could very well win the state just depends where they decide to put them. 3,4,5 a and there will give it a great run. Dont think this coach would care if they get a 1 a.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 22, 2013)

Lost on Monday night 2-0. Baylee 4 times to bat all left handed. No bases advance runners 3 times.


----------



## Jags (Apr 23, 2013)

Nice.  Give her a hi-5 for me.  Proud times for sure.


----------



## Locust Post (Apr 24, 2013)

Followed my niece through high school softball and basketball then on to college softball. Good times....you have a right to be proud Smokin


----------



## fossil (Apr 24, 2013)

How does a switch hitter decide which way to go on any AB?  Can she switch during the AB?    Rick


----------



## smokinj (Apr 25, 2013)

fossil said:


> How does a switch hitter decide which way to go on any AB? Can she switch during the AB?  Rick


 

Yes rick and she did just that tonight. 2 strikes on the left side for a slab bunt. Switch sides and smacked a double.


----------



## fossil (Apr 25, 2013)

LIB !  Good fer her!


----------



## smokinj (Apr 25, 2013)

Double header tonight against two different team. First up Uion City. The girls who can won 11-4. Second game sherdian The girls pull it off in 6-1/2 5-4. Baylee had one pop out one double and 6 signals and a number of rbi's. This little school is one Fire!


----------



## fossil (Apr 25, 2013)

Yeehaw...go girls!!


----------



## smokinj (Apr 25, 2013)

Next Double header Saturday. They feed these girls after school and between games. They dont get much of a rest and average 6 games a week.


----------



## fossil (Apr 25, 2013)

smokinj said:


> ...6 games a week.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 25, 2013)

fossil said:


>


 
I talk to this coach before she even went to this school. He said any game anywhere and a 30 games minimum. He will play his best player and looking to win. I knew he was telling the truth. With rain outs last two weeks his goal has not changed. Even the back of the line up is really starting to take off. Look Out State we got a ball team here!


----------



## smokinj (Apr 27, 2013)

They split todays double header. Baylee 5 signals double and a pop out. (One of there top players will be out for a week knee sprain) Happened on Thursday night.


----------



## fossil (Apr 27, 2013)

Sounds like Baylee must be known as a pretty consistent threat at bat, no?  How do the defenses typically react to her coming up?


----------



## smokinj (Apr 27, 2013)

fossil said:


> Sounds like Baylee must be known as a pretty consistent threat at bat, no? How do the defenses typically react to her coming up?


 
She bats left and right handed so its pretty hard to know where she will go. Right hand she can pull it left she either going to bunt or just over the second baseman. She started off this year kinda rough but now only swinging at strikes and batter average should be north of 600.


----------



## fossil (Apr 27, 2013)

smokinj said:


> ...north of 600.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 27, 2013)

fossil said:


>


 
She is on a softball scholarship to this private school. She done this on her own.  at 17 she is a J.R. with one more year. She broke her ankle first game sliding into second last year. (Same thing her team mate done to screw her knee up) So not being able to play last year she look around to make her what was out there. She knows a couple girls on the team from Church and the rest is history. She did play summer under 16 and won state for the second time.


----------



## Jags (Apr 29, 2013)

smokinj said:


> ... should be north of 600.


 - wow.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 29, 2013)

Jags said:


> - wow.


 
They have 4 girls that should be right there. For a school that has under 100 girls in the high school, There playing at a very high level!


----------



## smokinj (May 3, 2013)

Juniors are on a field trip to St Louis this week. A Special bus arrived to pick-up the girls on the softball team early to make the 6:00pm game tonight.


----------



## smokinj (May 3, 2013)

Juniors make it back with 30 min's to gear up. Liberty Wins 9-1(Indy team). They had two games without the JR's and was a split 1-1.


----------



## fossil (May 3, 2013)

Dang, those girls ever get any time to rest?


----------



## smokinj (May 3, 2013)

fossil said:


> Dang, those girls ever get any time to rest?


 
No practice 9:00 am sharp. Prom as well and Kings Island Sunday. If nothing else they will have a good work ethic!


----------



## smokinj (May 6, 2013)

Liberty Vs Daleville (My high school very small as well) Two girls call off practice to get ready for Saturdays prom. There names Chesly And Baylee. They had to set out 4 innings. Daleville Wins 7-6 even with 3 runs in the 6 th and 7th.


----------



## Jags (May 7, 2013)

Ahhh...Jay - keep one thing in mind.  To them, prom is as important as it gets.  It sounds like the girls have been working pretty hard and maybe earned a little time off for good behavior.


----------



## smokinj (May 7, 2013)

Jags said:


> Ahhh...Jay - keep one thing in mind. To them, prom is as important as it gets. It sounds like the girls have been working pretty hard and maybe earned a little time off for good behavior.


 
Thats the way I see it too. Not a great time to pull practice on them. Now Wensday there off. They paid the fine and time to move to tonight's game.


----------



## smokinj (May 23, 2013)

Where in the sectional now...Rain delays right up from the paper.


ANDERSON, Ind. — Liberty Christian’s sectional semifinal softball game with Cowan was suspended due to lightning in the top of the seventh inning Wednesday night.

Makayla Keating doubled to lead off the first inning for Cowan and came around to score on a single by Allie McCreary to give the Blackhawks a 1-0 lead.

Liberty tied it up in the third inning when Baylee Oren drew a leadoff walk and scored on a two-out double by Kelsey Flowers.

Cowan regained the lead in the bottom of the sixth. Jasmine Conner led off the inning with a double and scored when the next batter, Casey Creek, singled.

Oren singled with one out in the seventh for Liberty and advanced to second on a ground ball by Katie Maidlow, who was also safe on the play. Umpires suspended the game immediately after Maidlow’s at-bat due to lightning.

The game will be resumed Thursday at 5 p.m. The winner will advance to the championship game, which will be held immediately after the suspended game is completed.

Awaiting the winner is Southern Wells, which came back to defeat Wes-Del 6-5 earlier Wednesday night.


----------



## fossil (May 23, 2013)

So that suspended game has now been completed and the championship game is underway?  Or what?


----------



## smokinj (May 23, 2013)

fossil said:


> So that suspended game has now been completed and the championship game is underway? Or what?


 

This is now the state and at the sectional level. Baylee is on second base, Katie is on first base. They are down by one run in the bottom of the 7th with one out. Lighting stop the game tueday night
and rain out again tonight. It will resume Friday night at 5:30. Winner plays the second game for the sectional title and winner of that moves to the regionals. (post 38 is from the Anderson paper)

They only play 7 innings so the its all or nothing.


----------



## fossil (May 23, 2013)

Weather's gotta be frustrating....but they gotta stay safe!


----------



## smokinj (May 23, 2013)

fossil said:


> Weather's gotta be frustrating....but they gotta stay safe!


 
Oh yea, They might have went longer than I would have.


----------



## smokinj (May 28, 2013)

Little liberty out. Only thing that could have gone wrong does. They bunted way to hard to the 3rd baseman for a double play.....


----------



## fossil (May 28, 2013)

Ah well...next year.


----------

